
Ask HN: Is there static website software that behaves similar to a Wiki? - necrotic_comp
Good afternoon,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on the backend for my personal website for a bit now, and while having a blog is nice for keeping a running list of thoughts and articles, for me and my way of thinking, having a sort of interlinked knowledge base closely coupled with articles and thoughts makes a bit more sense. ( Think something closer to Gwern&#x27;s site (though it is based on Hakyll) or Chris&#x27; Space (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;utcc.utoronto.ca&#x2F;~cks&#x2F;space&#x2F;FrontPage). )<p>Is this a category of sofware that exists, and if so, what are the major players in the space ?
======
SommaRaikkonen
Notion fits your description I think. Some people also use it as a knowledge
base program where they can categorize thoughts and todo lists.

I think you can also generate a static site using Notion.

1: [https://www.notion.so/](https://www.notion.so/)

2: [https://aptrinh.js.org/notion-
blogging.html](https://aptrinh.js.org/notion-blogging.html)

3: [http://chorale.app/](http://chorale.app/)

~~~
necrotic_comp
This is great - definitely looks like it's putting me on the right path.

------
hedora
I’ve built such things in the past (dead hobby projects) with client side
markdown rendering.

You’d edit the markdown on the server, and it’d be fetched, loaded and
interpreted by the browser.

I don’t know of a fully baked thing, but it was easy to assemble from parts 10
years ago.

